# How bad is the food supply getting?



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

I have been purchasing grain and freeze dried supplies from http://www.beprepared.com/ 
for a while now, but there are many items that are now out of stock or back ordered. Like the super pails of wheat.... I looked at some other sites this morning and it looks like many things at many paces are out of stock. This this suggest the masses are starting to get the picture and are beginning to stock up on some things? Where do the rest of you buy, and what do their supplies look like?


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

You know, we are just purchasing can goods at the store, a couple flats at a time, to be cool about things, but I hear a lot more people are preparing or contemplating going into survival mode over this mess, so maybe it is the beginning of the masses coming to a realization that things are more serious than being portrayed by the Government and the media.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've noticed at our grocery stores that they keep all the cans "fronted" but right behind the first row or two is empty space. I don't know if they're trying to keep people from hoarding, or they just aren't keeping as much in stock.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

You can tell when a local store is running a good sale: Wal-Mart empties or near enough empties the shelf of any that could be comp-ad substituted!

I don't think the food supply is getting low or bad yet - I think there are people who are panicking about the possibility and store keepers who are hedging their bets that they'll be able to sell for a bit more later (and so are shorting the shelves now).


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I think the current economic times have got a lot of folks worried... newbies... that are using the internet to get all their preps. So, the internet sites are out. The local grocery stores are fully stocked.

Personally, I like freeze dried food. For backpacking.... but I rarely if ever buy it, and didn't really even buy it when I was backpacking for a living... too darned expensive. FD makes zero sense in a home storage concept. Three or four times cheaper going with regular dried or canned.

I'm not buying anything online that I can get locally... I save shipping costs which can add up...

If things get rough... both supplies, online and in person, will dry up simultaneously, if the trucks stop rollin'. Which, could happen anytime, anywhere. Trucks only hold so much fuel... they can't make it from one coast to the other without filling up a few times in between. When the trucks stop, American's will starve... if not prepped ahead of time.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I like Barryfarms for some dry goods, use the organic quality beans for seed.........

Recent order slower than tar, that isn't usual.

Seen lots of empty space in the back of store shelves too. Malwart had only two things of great value grits, I got them both.  See lots of specialty items getting marked down for clearance.

As far as supply being bad, considering the carp the stores have and the recent food scares I'm thinking it's just a matter of time before an even bigger disaster strikes.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

In the short term there is supplies available. If, as Texican points out, the trucks continue to deliver it.
It is my humble opinion that "Just in time delivery" applied to the nation's food supply chain may prove to be a national disaster.

Long term here are some interesting facts set forth by Michael Murphy, a leading farmer, entrepreneur,and spokesman for agriculture in Ireland.
"Global cereal grain stocks have declined for the 7th year in a row."
"Corn stocks are at their lowest level since 1983, and Wheat the lowest since 1947. Grain inventories have been halved since 2000."

From a local perspective, it is predicted that wheat growers in the state of Kansas will plant 2-3 % *less* acres for the 2009 wheat crop due to exorbitant fertilizer, fuel, and seed prices.
As of this weekend 45%( more or less) of the 2009 Kansas wheat crop is allready planted. Lots of acres yet to be drilled to wheat. When that is completed it will be 9-10 months until harvest.
Let us all hope that Mother Nature will be kind.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I have a great connection for getting the military issued MRE's locally, so I have been putting aside a case or two (of 12 meals per case) each month. 

I try not to buy the freeze dried speciality foods/ long term storage items that are a bit over priced from dealers far away. 

I go with stocking up on the usual canned goods and other loss leader products found in the local stores. Plenty of supplies were on hand, and the shelves were full when I was shopping last week. Once in a blue moon I do have to get a rain check, if a loss leader is sold out due to it being a great deal - like name brand peanut butter @ 18 ounces containers for $2.00 or less per jar...

The nearest Wally World is about 200 miles round trip from here, so they are not an option for obtaining any supplies.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I haven't noticed any shortages in middle Georgia, but I only shop at local stores, not bulk warehouses. I get canned items, or if they have sales on fresh foods I get them and either can them, or now that I have my dehyrator, I will dry them. I have a bunch of mushrooms I'm drying right now, with other stuff ready for when they come out.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

i buy my grains & beans from the local whole foods, special ordered in 25# or 50# bags. kinda pricy, but organic, and still cheaper than on-line orders with their shipping charges and/or markups. Until I get more than one years worth of food stored, I don't really need the nitrogen packing, etc.

i ordered dehydrated veggies on-line about 12-18 months ago, and they commented they were seeing a very large increase in orders even back then. (maybe 20% year over year?)

but keep in mind, this is probably off of a very miniscule base -- probably less than 1-2% of the population prepped with much food 2 yrs ago. If that goes to 2-4%, that's a doubling of demand, but still tiny. If I had to make a wild guess (and it's truly wild, as I have no data to base it on), I'd say less than 5-8% of the population has more than 2 weeks worth of food in the house today. Still plenty of room for growth.

--sgl


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

hintonlady said:


> <snip>Malwart<snip>


Malwart? I like that one. lol


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

For me the smart thing to do is find as many local suppliers as possible for what you can't produce yourself. 

Examples: 
Why buy milk that has been imported from China if a neighbor has a cow or goats?

Why buy fruit that has been imported if there are fruit trees nearby? Does a friend or neighbor have fruit trees? Is there an orchard nearby where you can buy once a year and can for the entire year? 

Why buy meat from the stores when you don't know if it came from China or from next door? Put up an ad at a farm store to buy meat on the hoof from a rancher, then have it processed by a local butcher.

there is so much that can be done locally IF you are willing to invest the time to dig up the resources.

Some things like salt will have to be imported from other states, but check for sea salt or mineral salt at health food stores and ask WHERE it came from. But a lot can be localized with a bit of research.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Personally I have the pantry stocked with home canned goods, we always grow a great garden, using non-hybrid seeds. I but as much as I can locally, but wheat is not a big crop in West Virginia so it is gonna come on a truck one way or the other. The online site I use doesn't charge shipping by the pound it is a very low flat rate. As far as beef goes, just put the whole cow in the freezer vacuum packed, the cow was raised local and butchered for next to nothing.

I use freeze dried for just a few things for the just in case days. They do have a powdered milk that can't be beat, we actually prefer it to store bought milk, buying it in #10 cans comes to about 3.27 a gallon for milk.

I've just noticed for us people off the wheat trail, there seems to be a shortage of availability from the online suppliers.

New to this site, not new to the game, some call it prepping, we prefer to call it family tradition, grow it, eat it, can it, save it and be ready with it. We have a small farm, with chickens, gardening, fruit trees and blackberry bushes. Thinking about a goat for milk, but can't seem to find out if the milk is really different? Maybe one of you know!

By the way, this is a great site, the wife and I are planning on staying a long time.


----------



## WeaverRose (Jun 29, 2007)

"Thinking about a goat for milk, but can't seem to find out if the milk is really different? Maybe one of you know!"

Well, it depends on the goat (or cow) but I've milked both and liked both. Had Jersey milk cows, that was fine but took a long time to hand-milk; dairy goats are easier to milk timewise, I personally like the milk a bit better. All milk has to be handled properly and utensils/buckets/strainers, etc, have to be kept very clean for the milk not to pick up "off" tastes. 
Welcome, sounds like you have good family traditions established there


----------



## Thedishdoc (Sep 19, 2008)

" Thinking about a goat for milk, but can't seem to find out if the milk is really different? Maybe one of you know! "

Goat milk is easier to digest and the lactose intolerant crowd drinks it as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

wvstuck said:


> New to this site, not new to the game, some call it prepping, we prefer to call it family tradition, grow it, eat it, can it, save it and be ready with it.


I never called it prepping until I started hanging out at this forum.

It's been "stocking up" all my life.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I havent noticed that it is bad at all


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

ladycat said:


> I never called it prepping until I started hanging out at this forum.
> 
> It's been "stocking up" all my life.


Ditto!


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

ladycat said:


> I never called it prepping until I started hanging out at this forum.
> 
> It's been "stocking up" all my life.


Herself and I "stock up" and we've taught our children to do the same. Fill the freezer(s) with a year's worth of meat by summer's end or early fall, and then fill the shelves with enough dried beans, flour, corn meal, oatmeal, sugar or honey, salt, pepper, canned cream, and popcorn (one cannot long survive without popcorn) to last at least six months.

It's not "prepping" _per se_ but it does allow one to have the odd "rough" period and remain calm concerning one's supper.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

I haven't noticed any food shortages at all. There's plenty of food in abundance in the local grocery stores around here for any who want to pay for it.

Paying for it. Aye, there's the rub. The food is there, but it's going to cost you more than it did last year.

I personally use very little mail order food. Shipping makes it too expensive to be practical. The only time I mail order anything is when I cannot find it locally. Wheat berries being the major one. The pudding mix my kids like a lot is cheaper to mail order by the #10 can than buying it by the little boxes in the grocery. Some bulk items are cheaper to mail order than buying them in the little packages that are all I can find around here. Excluding wheat 95% of my food storage was all bought locally.

.....Alan.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

This year there is food , next year is something difrent , i have read on here and with anecdotal evedence next year will be difrent , for one reason , the ---- banks , ,, most farmers borrow the money to buy next years seed and fertiliser , credit has dried up ,they cant raise capital , they cant buy seed , or fretiliser , few farmers have the cash to buy it themselves , ERGO NEXT harvest will be poor as thousands of acres dont get planted, here in North TX i have seen farmers sending back fertiliser that they cant pay for at $1000 to 1500 a ton, next years "fertilised coastal " aint going to happen so next year there will be a hay shortage , further north it will be grains , WITHOUT the vageries of the weater ,.


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

wvstuck said:


> Thinking about a goat for milk, but can't seem to find out if the milk is really different? Maybe one of you know!


We have a dairy goat (plus 4 dairy crosses who are too young for production yet) and use her milk daily. She is a Nubian and her milk is very rich, but we enjoy it and the kids love it (9&5). What I did, because we were originally skim milk drinkers, was switch us to whole milk from the store a few months before we would be milking our girl. So we were use to the richer taste. I also have a fridge right out in the pole barn and immediately after I milk her I put the milk in the freezer, so it is cooling fast while I go out to let the other goats out of their sheds and feed/water. Then I filter it and cool it the rest of the way in the house.

Hopefully by next spring we'll have 2 more girls giving milk - but they are different breeds, so I expect the flavor will vary slightly with the different fat contents.

Goats are great - and the kids supply some meat for the freezer.:cowboy:

In response to the main topic....

We are seeing no shortages, no noticeably empty shelves for the foods we bring home. But prices are up a great deal over last year from feed, to food, to gas. Sales are few and far between & generally for the things you weren't gonna buy in the first place.:bash:


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

No shortages here, yet, but you know, this is Oregon, _everything_ is local . . . . .


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I too believe that next year will be a different story.
I have noticed that it is harder and harder to get certain bulk foods through our
co-op supplier. Anyone else use a co-op? Ours has great deal and the truck comes once every two weeks.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

wvstuck said:


> Personally I have the pantry stocked with home canned goods, we always grow a great garden, using non-hybrid seeds. I but as much as I can locally, but wheat is not a big crop in West Virginia so it is gonna come on a truck one way or the other. The online site I use doesn't charge shipping by the pound it is a very low flat rate. As far as beef goes, just put the whole cow in the freezer vacuum packed, the cow was raised local and butchered for next to nothing.
> 
> I use freeze dried for just a few things for the just in case days. They do have a powdered milk that can't be beat, we actually prefer it to store bought milk, buying it in #10 cans comes to about 3.27 a gallon for milk.
> 
> ...


If you're stocking dried milk (I don't) have you checked into whether melamine made it into your brands... How devastating would that be, to stock a couple years worth of melamine laced milk, and then get kidney stones and other troubles from actually using the stuff, post shtf, and not have medical help...

I'd druther not have any foreign food in my stocks. After reading about some rice stock in China being toxic, I'm researching my rice purchases a lot more. 

Goat milk is great. Be clean, chill fast, and you'll not know the difference, unless you let the goat eat onions, garlic, or some other odoriferous plant. It won't separate out the cream, like cow milk... I was sceptical too, but not anymore...


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Oil is coming down. MSM had a blip running across the screen today they expect to see oil prices fall to $50/barrel in '09.

Besides, I'd bet dollars for chocolate chips .gov would come through with any fuel/fertilizer purchases if enough farmers made as much noise as the Wall street gang. Find your secretary of Agriculture, and USDA to advocate on your behalf like the secretary of the Treasury did for the banks.

It's who you go to, or so it would seem.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

texican said:


> If you're stocking dried milk (I don't) have you checked into whether melamine made it into your brands... How devastating would that be, to stock a couple years worth of melamine laced milk, and then get kidney stones and other troubles from actually using the stuff, post shtf, and not have medical help...
> 
> I'd druther not have any foreign food in my stocks. After reading about some rice stock in China being toxic, I'm researching my rice purchases a lot more.


My dry milk comes from Bob's Red Mill. I'm pretty sure they can be trusted with their sources.

The only brand of rice I buy is Lundberg's. Grown in California.


pickapeppa said:


> Oil is coming down. MSM had a blip running across the screen today they expect to see oil prices fall to $50/barrel in '09.
> 
> Besides, I'd bet dollars for chocolate chips .gov would come through with any fuel/fertilizer purchases if enough farmers made as much noise as the Wall street gang. Find your secretary of Agriculture, and USDA to advocate on your behalf like the secretary of the Treasury did for the banks.
> 
> It's who you go to, or so it would seem.


I thought at first that oil coming down was a good thing. But after reading some financial articles, I learned it's a BAD thing. Low USD prices when the dollar is weak is pushing OPEC towards the Euro. And if they do that, we are sunk.

As for fertilize prices, I'm pretty sure the government will make sure food gets grown. They will come up with some kind of subsidy program or something. However, that will also mean more national debt, which will hurt us more later.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

texican said:


> I'd druther not have any foreign food in my stocks. After reading about some rice stock in China being toxic, I'm researching my rice purchases a lot more.


Did I miss something? What rice stock has been labeled toxic???


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

JGex said:


> Did I miss something? What rice stock has been labeled toxic???


Something happened a while back, but I can't remember what.

So MANY food recalls and contaminations occur, it's impossible to keep up. And most of it never even gets in the MSM. You have to monitor the FDA and USDA websites to know what's going on.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

ladycat said:


> I thought at first that oil coming down was a good thing. But after reading some financial articles, I learned it's a BAD thing. Low USD prices when the dollar is weak is pushing OPEC towards the Euro. And if they do that, we are sunk.


Being that this is a worldwide problem, the Euro is tanking too. There is no safe haven to run to in terms of currency.

Now you all have me worried about getting Metagenics rice protein shake mix. My son isn't a big meat fan, so I use this to supplement him in terms of protein in a glass of soy milk a few times a week. Before I pick up the next one, now I need to call the company and find out where they get their rice protein. And here I was thinking we were safe because it isn't a milk based product.

I also noticed that companies had their products deeply discounted after this news came out about the milk proteins - Kellogg's, Kraft, etc.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The powdered milk I got from Walton Feed was produced in CA by Humboldt Creamery. My rice was grown in TX, or CA for the most part though I do have some Jasmine rice in my storage. Nothing from Chi com.


----------



## rebecca25 (Oct 6, 2008)

I love www.shelfreliance.com for their food storage products. I also love a deal so I found a coupon code for 10% off as well!!

Coupon Code: Save10

Website: www.shelfreliance.com


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> The powdered milk I got from Walton Feed was produced in CA by Humboldt Creamery. My rice was grown in TX, or CA for the most part though I do have some Jasmine rice in my storage. Nothing from Chi com.


I did not know that Walton's powdered milk was made locally by Humboldt Creamery. I get my powdered milk (different brand name) from there, along with most of my dairy products. Their main processing plant is on the way (Ferndale) when I go to my main doctor's office in Fortuna, California. That and one of my ham radio friends delivers Humboldt Creamery ice cream to the local grocery stores, here in Humboldt County.

Cyngbaeld - in looking at your avitar, and you mentioning California produced milk, you may enjoy this commerical "alarm clock" for real California milk. There are others in this series, the links are on the right of the page. I am on dial up and it took about 10 minutes for it to download..

http://www.realcaliforniamilk.com/node/10

The majority of California rice is grown over in the central valley between Redding and Fresno.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> The only brand of rice I buy is Lundberg's. Grown in California.



I get RICO Rice, It's the cheapest by at least a BUCK on 25 pounds and it's made in Puerto Rico, USA. 


I do ALL my prepping local, Well the Grain isn't, but I get it local.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> I get RICO Rice, It's the cheapest by at least a BUCK on 25 pounds and it's made in Puerto Rico, USA.


I never even heard of it.

Is it shortgrain brown, organic and eco-farmed?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I bought the milk in 55 pound bags and it says "Humboldt Creamery" on the bag. REALLY good milk.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> I never even heard of it.
> 
> Is it shortgrain brown, organic and eco-farmed?


1. Medium or long white.
2 :shrug:
3 :shrug:


I'm cheap so the 8 bucks for 25 pounds made this the best.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

ladycat said:


> As for fertilize prices, I'm pretty sure the government will make sure food gets grown. They will come up with some kind of subsidy program or something. However, that will also mean more national debt, which will hurt us more later.


 I also think the government will make sure the food producers,growers ect. will have priority when it come to getting fertlizer and fuel. they wouldn't want 300 million POed hungry people comming down Penn Ave.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> 1. Medium or long white.
> 2 :shrug:
> 3 :shrug:
> I'm cheap so the 8 bucks for 25 pounds made this the best.


 my wife just got 40 pounds of Caroline LG rice for 7.99 with coupons and a rain check coupon from a previous sale.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

stranger said:


> I also think the government will make sure the food producers,growers ect. will have priority when it come to getting fertlizer and fuel. they wouldn't want 300 million POed hungry people comming down Penn Ave.


As a full time farmer, I have no confidence that the government will ensure our fuel and fertilizer supply in preference to other uses for these products.
Folks here is why I say this:

Quote:
Demographics
There are over 285,000,000 people living in the United States. Of that population, less than 1% claim farming as an occupation (and about 2% actually live on farms). There are only about 960,000 persons claiming farming as their principal occupation and a similar number of farmers claiming some other principal occupation. The number of farms in the U.S. stands at about two million.
End Quote

At less than 1% of the population, the U.S. farmer has little to no political clout.
Now some of the groups that represent farmers may have some influence in speaking to address the needs of farmers. The salient point, however, is this: If U.S. farmers were guaranteed the amounts of fuel and fertilizer they required to grow a crop ... but the price of these products are such that the total input costs per acre exceed the revenues from the harvested crop per acre ... then a guarantee of supply is meaningless.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Up North said:


> As a full time farmer, I have no confidence that the government will ensure our fuel and fertilizer supply in preference to other uses for these products.
> Folks here is why I say this:
> 
> Quote:
> ...




Just think of the possibilities....

If the .Gov decided to see to it that farmers get the fuel/fert. required, They could then set quotas. They we could have soup lines like in the thirties. It sounds like a fun time for all. 

Their is one more benefit too, then they could get rid of all those inefficient small farms. :goodjob:


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

The total input cost exceeds the value of the product. Hmmm.... Sounds like this could be a problem that requires Magic. The government is here to help. They could just print some money to toss at the problem.

Another possible outcome is massive inflation in the cost of food and reedstuffs. Of course we could end up with both solutions at the same time.:banana02:

Then there is another solution that is possible. Since there are so few farmers they could just take a year off and go fishing or something, tell the banks to wait on their money, and tell the government where to go too.


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

texican said:


> I think the current economic times have got a lot of folks worried... newbies... that are using the internet to get all their preps. So, the internet sites are out. The local grocery stores are fully stocked.


I agree with this sentiment. People who are unaware or new to a "disaster" scenario are raiding the online sites. Plus people like the supplies for themselves because they are relatively cheap. Every single one of my grocery stores is still packed to the brim. As for cans on the front of the shelves, stockers have to do that every night just about, so it's easier for people to reach them. Most stores don't get daily shipments of an item in, so sometimes they'll run out till they get their next shipment in, this is nothing abnormal.

Now if you want to talk about food prices...that's another thread


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

> I also think the government will make sure the food producers,growers ect. will have priority when it come to getting fertlizer and fuel. they wouldn't want 300 million POed hungry people comming down Penn Ave.


 Er what do you think North Com is for ? and the removal of the Possi Comatatus act ? or the Batalion of troops training in "crowd control " with " non Lethal " weapons ? 
you aint going to get within10 miles of Penn Ave. 
Wether you like it or not the GOV REACTS to a problem , they never act BEFORE a problem occurs , so this time next year they will be saying "we didnt see this coming " please go to your local Courthouse ( carrying the APROVED ID) to recieve your RATION books . ( and maybe get your RFID chip implanted at the same time )


----------



## Possumcat (Oct 2, 2008)

The only thing I can't find on the local shelves is lemon juice....but I had heard about the shortages on this forum so was not surprized.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

We need to shop local too!

http://www.canada.com/components/print.aspx?id=408596fe-a740-4ee5-a5ad-77c79fbd8f71&sponsor=


> Chinese food companies turn blind eye to safety: Critic
> 
> Aileen McCabe, Asia Correspondent
> Canwest News Service
> ...


----------



## highplains (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd beg to differ, on food supplies next year. If you watch the CBOT (Chicago Board of Trade) - corn is down at least 3.00 a bushel from it's highs, beans are down 6.00 per bushel from their highs. 
Supply shortages happened due to Australian drought, and other places having droughts as well - such as the old soviet bloc countries.
I think this coming year you will find prices coming back down to reality again. If the farmers prices have dropped that much - then foods should also drop accordingly. If they don't buy it from a local farmer! Not just beans & corn - I mean produce, meats, etc. you will find that in general it is much cheaper - where else are you going to get steaks, etc for 2.25 a pound!!

Look around and find ways to save and cut your debts - there are ways, but you have to go to some extra effort that will be well rewarded.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

> I'd beg to differ, on food supplies next year. If you watch the CBOT (Chicago Board of Trade) - corn is down at least 3.00 a bushel from it's highs, beans are down 6.00 per bushel from their highs.
> Supply shortages happened due to Australian drought, and other places having droughts as well - such as the old soviet bloc countries.
> I think this coming year you will find prices coming back down to reality again. If the farmers prices have dropped that much - then foods should also drop accordingly. If they don't buy it from a local farmer! Not just beans & corn - I mean produce, meats, etc. you will find that in general it is much cheaper - where else are you going to get steaks, etc for 2.25 a pound!!


 Perhaps this is why grain prices are down 
http://www.financialpost.com/story.html?id=866310


> The credit crisis is spilling over into the grain industry as international buyers find themselves unable to come up with payment, forcing sellers to shoulder often substantial losses.
> 
> Before cargoes can be loaded at port, buyers typically must produce proof they are good for the money. But more deals are falling through as sellers decide they don't trust the financial institution named in the buyer's letter of credit, analysts said.


 So the International grain buyers cant pay for grain , US farmers cant raise funds for seed and fertiliser and the GOV is panaking over the ceas up of the credit markets , plus the Fed thinks the Buget defacit will be around 2 trillion next year 
We live in Intresting times


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

All this talk of "stocking up" has gotten Herself on a spree. She came in the other day with a car load of dried beans and oatmeal saying she bought all of the dried beans and oatmeal in the store!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Hip_Shot_Hanna said:


> Perhaps this is why grain prices are down
> http://www.financialpost.com/story.html?id=866310


Would that be similar to the reason that oil is down?

I know at least part of the oil slide is probably due to people driving much less.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Haggis said:


> All this talk of "stocking up" has gotten Herself on a spree. She came in the other day with a car load of dried beans and oatmeal saying she bought all of the dried beans and oatmeal in the store!!!!


 AND she's solved your natural gas problem as well! 

.....Alan.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Would that be similar to the reason that oil is down?
> 
> I know at least part of the oil slide is probably due to people driving much less.


 I just hope thee aint EXXON tankers stting in the Gulf waiting to see if Saudi will accept dollars as payment for oil and that EXXON's lines of credit are honoured , if they aint we got 3 weeks of gas left .


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Hip_Shot_Hanna said:


> I just hope thee aint EXXON tankers stting in the Gulf waiting to see if Saudi will accept dollars as payment for oil and that EXXON's lines of credit are honoured , if they aint we got 3 weeks of gas left .


If we run out, we HT'ers will all stay home and get caught up on things that need to get done.

But the rest of the population will all be going bonkers.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Hip_Shot_Hanna said:


> I just hope thee aint EXXON tankers stting in the Gulf waiting to see if Saudi will accept dollars as payment for oil and that EXXON's lines of credit are honoured , if they aint we got 3 weeks of gas left .


LOL, you want to see a "liberation force", stop accepting U.S. dollars.

We'll be "liberating people" all around the middle east.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Hip_Shot_Hanna said:


> Perhaps this is why grain prices are down
> http://www.financialpost.com/story.html?id=866310
> 
> So the International grain buyers cant pay for grain , US farmers cant raise funds for seed and fertilizer and the GOV is panicking over the ceased up of the credit markets , plus the Fed thinks the Budget deficit will be around 2 trillion next year
> We live in Interesting times


Very possible the farmers won't be able to get money to buy seed next year. They can't save seed to plant b/c it's probably either genetically altered or patented. There could be a severe shortage of grains next year. I think I'll be planting a lot of corn & mangles next year.


----------

